# Hallelujah Kidded!!! Pictures Added! More photos pg2!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Kidding season has officially begun here at Sweet Gum Minis! Hallelujah lost her ligaments yesterday evening. We listened throughout the night but she was nice and quiet. This morning she was looking the same so we stalled her and watched her all day. At 10AM she decided to get down to business. By 10:30AM she had presented us with twin bucklings! Too bad there wasn't a doe but these are some gorgeous boys. I do have some wether reservations so I can't say I'm upset at all. A doe would have been great but these boys are incredibly flashy and both have moonspots!

Z1 is a buckskin with lots of white, he has one silver moonspot on his shoulder. So far that's all I've noticed.
Z2 is dark gold or red with lots of white too. He has several chocolate moonspots here and there.

















Looks just like Hallelujah's sire Stedman doesn't he? LOL

This little guy looks like Hallelujah when she was born...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded!!!*

congrats on the healthy boys! :boy: :boy:

Glad all has started out well


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded!!!*

Congrats on two flashy kids. Can't wait to see pictures. :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded!!!*

Thank you!!! I sure hope this doesn't mean I'm having a buck year.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded!!!*

That's great and when she got down to business... she did that in a jiffy. Good for her and you!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded!!!*

Yeah, she wasn't doing much to really lead you to believe she was in early labor. Occasionally I thought I saw a contraction. But when I decided to go down she was actually pushing. Got down there and she was just poochy. She was quiet as a mouse. Finally as the first two feet came out and the head was about to crown, she yelled. The first buckling plopped out and I got his face cleared and put him in front of her. She was at first not interested at all. But then she sniffed and after a minute started licking. Then the second one came and she yelled at the crowning again. She did a great job and it was a very easy kidding. Nothing but what you'd expect out of a FF. She even looked like she'd done it before!

She's doing well. So far she wanted to move her leg everytime they wanted to nurse. So I worked with her a little and now she stands quieter for them to nurse. She's a new mom and is on the learning curve. She'll do just fine. She's very attentive and talks and grooms her new babies.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded!!!*

Congratulations. That the way to start thing (easy delivery).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded!!!*

congrats..... :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded!!! Pictures Added!!!*

Thank you!

I added pictures to the top post.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded!!! Pictures Added!!!*

Congratulations!! They're just adorable!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded!!! Pictures Added!!!*

Thanks!!!!

Now they're calling for snow tomorrow night! UH!!! Don't you know that's when the other 3 will kid???


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded!!! Pictures Added!!!*

Congrats, they're handsome bucklings!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded!!! Pictures Added!!!*

Congrats on the boys!! They are adorable!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded!!! Pictures Added!!!*

Congrats!! :leap: :dance: :leap:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded!!! Pictures Added!!!*

Congrats on the healthy boys!! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded!!! Pictures Added!!!*

Thank you!  :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded!!! Pictures Added!!!*

Congrats :leap: They are flashy lil' guys.....and mama didn't make you wait too long!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded!!! Pictures Added!!!*

No she sure didn't! I didn't think she'd be the first one to kid this year either! Boy they love proving me wrong.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded!!! Pictures Added!!!*

What cuties!!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded!!! Pictures Added!!!*

Oh Ashley the Stedman clone is just GORGEOUS! They're both adorable but I am SO in love with the tri-colors.

:stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Hallelujah Kidded!!! Pictures Added!!!*

More piccies almost 24 hours old!!!































































She outdid herself in beautiful babies!!!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Really cute babies. I love the colors. Great job mama.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats again on the bucklings Ashley! :stars: They are gorgeous.  
I am thrilled to hear that Hallelujah did so well for her first time. Wonderful news. :thumbup:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Cute as cute can be-congratulations! So precious in the lap!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww....they are so cute........  :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you! I'm ready for more babies!!! Its just steadily raining and even some ice now. Uh!!! I guess I need to get the heat barrels back up and going.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh congrats!!! They are just beautiful!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Many congrats!!! They are tooooooooo cute!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

And we have that MESS of icky weather coming this way, too. I'm gladdddddd that Ophelia still had her ligs when i checked her earlier. She's on 140, so hopefully she'll hang in there for a few more days and let the foul weather go away... It's COLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD and rainyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy and supposed to be snow and ice...


----------

